
LG UltraFine 5K Display can become unusable when near a router - slantyyz
https://9to5mac.com/2017/01/30/lg-ultrafine-5k-display-router-disconnecting/
======
RubberSoul
I got my monitor today and it doesn't work. LG technical support confirmed the
following:

1\. Monitor does not work near a router.

2\. MacBook must be to the left or in front of the monitor.

3\. Thunderbolt cable shipped with monitor might be defective.

LG is shipping me a new cable to try, but I only have 14 calendar days to
initiate a return.

------
phreenet
There was a Thunderbolt 3 problem last year with Dell's TB15 docking station
that resulted in a recall. I believe the postmortem on that was the wireless
card in the laptop causing interference on the TB3 IC.

I wonder if this is a similar issue?

